# Rayovac "1 Watt" 1AA headlight from Walmart



## Grubbster (Jul 15, 2007)

I just got this headlight from Walmart and wanted to give a brief review. This is a brand new addition at Walmart as far as I know. They just redesigned their flashlight display the other day and I found this while shopping today. This light uses what appears to be two 5mm red, one 5mm blue, and a 1W Luxeon which is behind an optic. There is a built in diffuser which pivots to cover the white or red/blue bulbs. This picture shows the diffuser over the red/blue.





The light consists of a headband with no top strap that is attached to the all plastic housing of the light. Balance is good and the up/down rotation is adjusted with a plastic ratchet. The ratchet is very solid and the assembly does not move when running. The headband is easily removable as it is attached in a slot where the band can be taken out without disassembly. The part of the frame that rests against the head has a foam pad. Power is turned on by a switch on top which cycles though red, blue, white, then off.




The light is powered by a single AA battery. This is the only headlight I know of currently using this configuration. The upcoming Zebralight will use this also. The battery is inserted positive end first from the end through a screw off cap which is attached by a plastic cord to prevent loss.




I have not used this light extensively yet but my first impressions are quite positive. The first click of the switch turns on two red leds. Together they make a bright, relatively smooth hotspot with a little spill. There is no optic over these bulbs so it is the typical led spot. Flip the diffuser to that side and the light becomes a nice flood. The next click of the switch turns on the one blue led only. Again a spot or flood is available because of the diffuser. The next click turns on the white led. This bulb is behind an optic and generates quite a bit of light. The color is very nice, leaning to the warm side instead of cool. This is where the diffuser is really nice. When in use, a very nice up close flood or a spot is available when needed. One very nice feature is that there is a small projection under the white led that prevents the light from shining on your nose. The colored leds do not have this feature unfortunately. I would recommend this light to anyone wanting an up-close headlight that is light, versatile, and affordable. Cost was about $19.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 15, 2007)

Can you make a comparison for the lumens of the white led? I'm wondering how bright this little guy is.


----------



## Grubbster (Jul 15, 2007)

The package claims 40 lumens.  It is similar in brightness to a P2D on low or a C-LE on medium so I would guess maybe 25-30 lumens. Because of the optic, most of the beam is in the spot. With the diffuser, there is NO spot, only flood.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 15, 2007)

awesome review. cheaper alternative to the zebralight i guess. i'm gonna get one for the heck of it. needed something to spend my walmart GC on


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/se1whlt-b.shtml#.shtml
The manufactorer says it's a 1w Luxeon for the white led, not a 5mm.
What's the verdict?


----------



## Grubbster (Jul 16, 2007)

Omega Man said:


> http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/se1whlt-b.shtml#.shtml
> The manufactorer says it's a 1w Luxeon for the white led, not a 5mm.
> What's the verdict?


Thanks for the link. It makes sense now why this thing is so bright. I am really digging this light so far. I am going to try to do a runtime test to see if their claims are close to correct.


----------



## cave dave (Jul 16, 2007)

Any way to take it apart to swap optic or LED's?


----------



## Grubbster (Jul 16, 2007)

cave dave said:


> Any way to take it apart to swap optic or LED's?


No way that I can see. It looks to be a solid unit with seams that are welded together. Pretty well built really. :twothumbs


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh, man. You had to go and tell me about this. A single cell headlamp with some reds and a decent white is almost irresistable. Guess I know where I'll be going tomorrow at lunch.

Thanks for the review.

Geoff


----------



## Grubbster (Jul 17, 2007)

I ran it last night on one of the Kodak LSD NiMH batteries. It was on for two hours with the white led and only showed slight dimming. Voltage on the battery was about 1.2V when I took it out. The housing gets warm to the touch after about 15 minutes. When I have more time I will see how long it will go. They claim 2 hours but that is with a alkaline battery.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm trying to resist this. Can someone talk me out of it, please?

:sigh:


----------



## f22shift (Jul 17, 2007)

i'm about to totally give up on this flashlight. my local one didnt have it. same as one 25 miles away...:thumbsdow


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 17, 2007)

Phaserburn said:


> I'm trying to resist this. Can someone talk me out of it, please?
> 
> :sigh:


Nope, but I'll let you know all about mine when I get it for my birthday at the end of the month


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 17, 2007)

Omega Man said:


> Nope, but I'll let you know all about mine when I get it for my birthday at the end of the month


 
oh, it's on now! You just forced me to get this and lord it over you until the month's end!!!

:nana:


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 17, 2007)

I just searched a few stores web sites, then did a google product search and nobody has them on line. I even searched Walmart.com. I don't feel like driving all over to stores that probably don't have them. 
Anyone seen them on-line yet?


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Blindasabat said:


> I just searched a few stores web sites, then did a google product search and nobody has them on line. I even searched Walmart.com. I don't feel like driving all over to stores that probably don't have them.
> Anyone seen them on-line yet?


Call stores first, that's what I do. Make 'em earn those paychecks!

At Phaserburn- Pics might make me jealous ya know....


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 18, 2007)

Omega Man said:


> Call stores first, that's what I do. Make 'em earn those paychecks!
> 
> At Phaserburn- Pics might make me jealous ya know....


 
Yeah. I probably won't get to it before then, truthfully, but ya never know. I would also like to see more pics. Especially a beamshot vs a known light or two for total output comparison. A runtime graph would be nice too, while I'm compiling my wish list.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 18, 2007)

Got mine today. Early observations positive. I can only compare it to a Proton at this time. Similar brightness for main light with a tight hot spot. The Rayovac's reds are brighter (there are two of them). The swinging diffuser in meant primarily for the Luxeon(?). Rotated the other way it does cover the reds, but only partially covers the blue LED. Switch action is nice, if maybe a bit light. The battery is very well sealed in its o-ringed tube.

I'll try to add some more observations once I get back to the stable and darkness falls.

Geoff


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 18, 2007)

They claim a 2 hour runtime, is that for the Luxeon beam only or for both beams? I would think the red LED would last much longer than that considering it would draw much less current. Any runtime graphs?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 18, 2007)

The packaging doesn't say anything more than 2 hr. runtime. It would seem that the reds would last longer, but they are pretty bright. I was in error a couple posts back about the diffuser. It will swing completely in front of the colored LEDs. Just hadn't pushed hard enough before.

I couldn't wait for darkness to do a few comparisons, so I retired to a windowless bathroom for some wall hunting. The Rayovac is very similar in ceiling bounce brightness to a Civictor, more than the 2AAA River Rock headlamp, and less than a medium Rexlight. Using the diffuser widens the beam about x3 and really improves up-close usability. The reds and blue LEDs are easily bright enough for walking about. The main beam should give decent throw. We'll see tonight.

Can't see anything obviously bad about the light, yet. 

Geoff


----------



## ltiu (Jul 18, 2007)

Flying Turtle said:


> The packaging doesn't say anything more than 2 hr. runtime.
> Geoff



There is a green circle with the number 2 right in the left-middle with two arms (clock arms pointing approx. 12:20). In between the two arms is the text "HRS".


----------



## ltiu (Jul 18, 2007)

Edit: Ooops, I read the 3watt 2AA packaging and not the 1watt 1AA headlight packaging. But both have the same runtime claim of 2 hours on the lower left of the front of the packaging. But only the 3watt 2AA has the claim of 200 mAh NiMH batteries.

-----------------------------------------------
I read through the back of the packaging. The lower left side is a fine print that says:

"Runtime based on product using 200 mAh NiMH batteries."

That's "200" mAh and not "2000" mAh. Is that a typo? Or does it mean if I use a 2000 mAh Eneloop the light will last 20 hours (10 times the rated runtime)?

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 18, 2007)

Do you have a DMM for a current draw reading?


----------



## Bearcat (Jul 18, 2007)

Phaserburn said:


> I'm trying to resist this. Can someone talk me out of it, please?
> 
> :sigh:


 
I'm waiting on a headlamp that has a Cree LED with twice the run-time, when they come available.:thinking:


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 18, 2007)

Grubbster: Thanks for that review. Sure sounds like a cheap alternative to the so far unavailable Zebralight headlamp.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 18, 2007)

Sounds great for the main use I have for a headlamp!!!

But I would swear I saw a thing that looked like a frosted Minim*g bulb at the bottom of that reflector/optic. I guess it deserves another look!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 19, 2007)

It does have decent throw out in the real world. About on par with a Civictor, Rexlight (med.), and CL-E (med.). I was even more amazed by how much light comes out of the one blue LED. It may not be out of the ordinary, but I was surprised.

Geoff


----------



## carbine15 (Jul 19, 2007)

These aren't in seattle area just yet. My store was in the middle of inventory but they did have an interesting new light. The kids adventure headlamp LED version. Takes 2 cr2032 batteries and uses an optic. Looks like it might even be water resistant all for $5.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 19, 2007)

So far, one Walmart, no go. But, I did see 3 new cool Energizer lanterns! Check my thread in the lantern forum for more info.


----------



## MorePower (Jul 19, 2007)

@ Grubbster (or anyone else who already bought one):

Did this light really cost $19? My local Walmart had them for $9.77


----------



## Grubbster (Jul 19, 2007)

MorePower said:


> @ Grubbster (or anyone else who already bought one):
> 
> Did this light really cost $19? My local Walmart had them for $9.77


Yep, mine was $18 and change. If you found this light for $9.77 jump on all of them you can and resell them here.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 19, 2007)

Get one for me at that price! I'll pay you a nice profit.



MorePower said:


> @ Grubbster (or anyone else who already bought one):
> 
> Did this light really cost $19? My local Walmart had them for $9.77


----------



## MorePower (Jul 19, 2007)

Blindasabat said:


> Get one for me at that price! I'll pay you a nice profit.



Check out the Lights > Sell forum toward the end of next week. I should have a few things up for sale...


----------



## f22shift (Jul 19, 2007)

so anyone from the northeast score this yet?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 19, 2007)

f22shift said:


> so anyone from the northeast score this yet?


 
Upstate NY here and I just bought one 10 minutes ago at my local walmart.

This headlamp is REALLY nice! I'm very impressed so far. Has anyone confirmed that it can use a Energizer Lithium cell? I would think so but I want to make sure first. 
I don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet but it says on the back of the package that it has DC/DC regulation.


----------



## Grubbster (Jul 19, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Upstate NY here and I just bought one 10 minutes ago at my local walmart.
> 
> This headlamp is REALLY nice! I'm very impressed so far. Has anyone confirmed that it can use a Energizer Lithium cell? I would think so but I want to make sure first.
> I don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet but it says on the back of the package that it has DC/DC regulation.


I have tried mine with a Energizer lithium and it seems to do fine.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 19, 2007)

Grubbster said:


> I have tried mine with a Energizer lithium and it seems to do fine.


 

Thanks for the quick reply. I'll try a Energizer Lithium in mine as well. It should be feather light and have longer runtimes as well! Someone should either send one to Chevrofreak or have him buy one for runtime/output testing.


----------



## Walt175 (Jul 19, 2007)

f22shift said:


> so anyone from the northeast score this yet?


 
I know I'll be checking this weekend!


----------



## fishx65 (Jul 19, 2007)

Had to pick one of these up last night. Not a bad little headlamp. It's about the same brightness as my EOS on Medium. The one thing I don't like is that you have to cycle through all the options everytime but, for 19 bucks, I'll live with it.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 19, 2007)

HMMPH! I first saw this at the Walmart in Cleveland, TX.

I was in the Walmart in Livingston, TX and there was an empty peg where these WOULD be if they had any. And you can almost bet money I would have brought it home!


----------



## Quickbeam (Jul 20, 2007)

Someone who has one - does it look like it would be fairly easy to remove the blue LED and replace it with a white LED? If this looks fairly easy, I'll try to pick one up and modify it. It would be like having an Infinity headlamp. 

I can't believe they put something as practically useless as a blue LED in it....

Doug P.


----------



## Grubbster (Jul 20, 2007)

Quickbeam said:


> Someone who has one - does it look like it would be fairly easy to remove the blue LED and replace it with a white LED? If this looks fairly easy, I'll try to pick one up and modify it. It would be like having an Infinity headlamp.
> 
> I can't believe they put something as practically useless as a blue LED in it....
> 
> Doug P.


Doug,
They got this thing buttoned up tighter than a virgin's shirt! I don't see anyway to get into it without some sort of destruction. For all practical purposes it looks like one piece.


----------



## Archangel (Jul 20, 2007)

Some people see detail better in very dim blue light than very dim of other colors. (smirk) It's just as likely though that they put the blue in because kids would like it.


Quickbeam said:


> I can't believe they put something as practically useless as a blue LED in it....


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 20, 2007)

MorePower said:


> @ Grubbster (or anyone else who already bought one):
> 
> Did this light really cost $19? My local Walmart had them for $9.77


Whaaaa?? Yeah, they're $18.xx here and everywhere else!


----------



## C4LED (Jul 20, 2007)

Grubbster said:


> Doug,
> They got this thing buttoned up tighter than a virgin's shirt! I don't see anyway to get into it without some sort of destruction. For all practical purposes it looks like one piece.




Sounds like this may have pretty good water resistance. Any thoughts?


----------



## jayb79 (Jul 20, 2007)

waly in seabrook, n.h. has them, $18. they are also clearancing the dorcy 1watt metalgear for $11.


----------



## Grubbster (Jul 20, 2007)

C4LED said:


> Sounds like this may have pretty good water resistance. Any thoughts?


I would think it would have no problem handling a rain. I wouldn't try to use it underwater. I am not sure how it is sealed around the leds. That is the only place I can see where water may infiltrate.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 21, 2007)

Picked up one yesterday,the build seems quite good for the price.The blue led would not be my first choice as others have mentioned.But walking around the back yard last night,that blue led is very bright.It seems brighter than the two red ones.So far it seems worth $18.


----------



## PJD (Jul 21, 2007)

MorePower said:


> @ Grubbster (or anyone else who already bought one):
> 
> Did this light really cost $19? My local Walmart had them for $9.77



MorePower...I think the one that WalMart has for $9.77 is the Rayovac headlight that uses a Xenon bulb for the main light, and has three 5mm LED's. I saw those today as well, and they were in fact $9.77. The new 1W is $18.83. I picked one up today, and for the price I think it's an AWESOME little headlight! It's immediately replaced my RR 2XAAA .5W headlight as my go-to headlight. It's every bit as bright (and MUCH whiter) than my Rayovac 3XAA 1W headlight (...the one with the battery pack on the back of the head band). It's about 1/4 the weight and a fraction of the size as well! 

Doug, the blue 5mm LED doesn't appear to be all that easy to replace. The whole unit is sealed up pretty tight. But on the up-side, the 1W LED with the diffuser over it seems to put out a beam similar in output to an Arc AAA-P, but with MUCH better color. Without the diffuser, the optic provides a very useful beam. It has a nice, bright spot with some very useable spill light. The hotspot is just a hair brighter than my JetBeam C-LE on medium. Also, the red and blue 5mm LED's are about the most artifact-free colored LED's I've ever seen. All in all, I think this little headlight is worth every penny I paid for it! As always, YMMV...

PJD


----------



## lumenal (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, I bought one of these at the local Wal*Mart today, for $18.86 + tax.

First impressions are *very positive*, especially for the price.

The Luxeon in this one is white, just a beautiful tint of *white.* Not green, or purple, or pink, just a very neutral white.

And like others have noted, the red, and the blue LEDs are decently bright, and very artifact free.

And the diffuser is a big plus. Its nice that it can be used with each separate color.

The switch has a good feel to it, as well as a raised "bump" to assist location.

I almost bought the Garrity 1 watt HL that is clearanced at $11. 

But based on the positive feedback of this new ROV, I went with it, and am glad I did.


----------



## ltiu (Jul 21, 2007)

lumenal said:


> Well, I bought one of these at the local Wal*Mart today, for $18.86 + tax.
> 
> First impressions are *very positive*, especially for the price.
> 
> ...



The Garrity will have more runtime and more light output since it uses 3AA.

I ran my Rayovac 1AA headlight and it promptly died at around the 2 hours mark with a new alkaline. It will still light red and blue LED (dim but bright enough for practical use) but the white LED dies (goes very dim) on a drained battery.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 21, 2007)

I found this headlamp at the Wal-Mart in Yukon, OK. If they got them in this Wal-Mart, they should be in pretty much any Wal-Mart in the country. 

The little headlamp seems quite happy with a Sanyo Eneloop in it.

A bit more spot due to a small focusing lens near the center, but I'd say it's about the same light output as my original Fenix L1P. Definitely a bit whiter light (but not on the blue side). Even noticed they put a bit of lube on the threads around the O-ring. 

$18.83 plus tax.


----------



## lumenal (Jul 21, 2007)

ltiu said:


> The Garrity will have more runtime and more light output since it uses 3AA.
> 
> I ran my Rayovac 1AA headlight and it promptly died at around the 2 hours mark with a new alkaline. It will still light red and blue LED (dim but bright enough for practical use) but the white LED dies (goes very dim) on a drained battery.


 
Yes, very true, more cells not only equal more voltage, but more runtime as well.

But thats the beauty of lil' Ray the headlamp here.

One cell equals lighter weight. And the listed 2 hour runtime seems to be for the Luxeon.

Once that goes dim, the red LEDs are a plus since they require far less power to operate. 

So if needed, you'll have a enough light to look around and find another battery. 

And scavenging just *one* battery, as opposed to several, is another advantage to lil' Ray.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 21, 2007)

Quickbeam said:


> Someone who has one - does it look like it would be fairly easy to remove the blue LED and replace it with a white LED? If this looks fairly easy, I'll try to pick one up and modify it. It would be like having an Infinity headlamp.
> 
> I can't believe they put something as practically useless as a blue LED in it....
> 
> Doug P.



Doug - I've got one, and you can see a faint line in the plastic which comprises the bezel that surrounds all the LED's in the headlamp. You'd have to pry open the glued bezel that surrounds the entire front face of the light. Perhaps someone with the right tools could break it open without damaging the rest of the light too much.

Hard to tell if water could get behind the 2 Red and 1 Blue LED, as the bare top of the LED sits in a small recessed area of the bezel. I plan on taking this headlamp with me on a weeklong backpacking trip into the Grand Canyon in late Oct.

I have noticed the Luxeon does get slightly warm after 5 mins or so when I run it. Have only tried a Sanyo Eneloop and a Duracell 1800mah NiMh in it so far. The packaging does not warn against using NiMh batteries in it.


----------



## jayb79 (Jul 21, 2007)

has anyone done a runtime on a nimh? will it start the 1 watt lamp if the voltage drops below 1v?


----------



## fishx65 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just got back from a nighttime bass fishing trip with this new headlamp. It worked very well but having to cycle through all the modes everytime was a real pain. This would not be a problem for most uses. It won't be going fishing with me anymore but It's a great headlamp for the price. Like others have said, the lux is pretty bright and very white. The diffuser does a fantastic job of spreading out the beam.


----------



## ltiu (Jul 22, 2007)

jayb79 said:


> has anyone done a runtime on a nimh? will it start the 1 watt lamp if the voltage drops below 1v?



On a regular depleted alkaline. 

The 1watt starts up but dims right away on a depleted battery. The 1watt stays on but is very dim and is useless.

On my test using a regular alkaline using the 1watt, it pretty much drops dead right (dims) at the 2 hour mark.


----------



## PJD (Jul 22, 2007)

I did a run-time test with mine last night using an Energizer lithium AA cell. First of all, it didn't seem to get any warmer with the lithium than it did with alkalines...that's a good thing. Turning it on and leaving it on with a fresh lithium, it ran for about 3 hrs and 40 min before it stated to dim suddenly; after just a couple minutes of dimming, it just shut off. I tried turning on the 5mm LED's immediately, and they wouldn't turn on. I let the cell recover for a few minutes and turned the red and blue LEDs on again, and this time they did fire up, albeit considerably dimmer than full power. At that time I concluded my test. IMHO, lithium AA's are the way to go in this thing! They damn near double the run-time of the 1W in mine when compared to alkalines. As usual, YMMV...

PJD


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 22, 2007)

jayb79 said:


> has anyone done a runtime on a nimh? will it start the 1 watt lamp if the voltage drops below 1v?



Nope, the 1watt lamp blinks out at exactly 1.1v using a Sanyo Eneloop. The red and blue LED's would still fire up.


----------



## ltiu (Jul 23, 2007)

BlackDecker said:


> Nope, the 1watt lamp blinks out at exactly 1.1v using a Sanyo Eneloop. The red and blue LED's would still fire up.



Just as an FYI, the depleted battery from this HL will run on a gen2 Inova X1 fine, dim but useful light.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh baby!

It IS the best headlight for reading in bed that I have yet seen. That diffuser is EXACTLY what the doctor ordered for a smooth FLOOD of nice white light!

And with the diffuser flipped over the other way the red beam is GREAT for a wee hour trip to the throne room!

AS far as I'm concerned Rayovac (or Nuwai/China inc.) has hit a strong triple!


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 23, 2007)

ltiu said:


> Just as an FYI, the depleted battery from this HL will run on a gen2 Inova X1 fine, dim but useful light.



The depleted battery will also run a Fenix L1P for a few more minutes. I don't think the L1P dies until the battery gets below 1v.

On one of these threads, someone did a run test with a Energizer Lithium AA cell and got ~4 hours runtime. With a 2000mah Sanyo Eneloop, I got around 2 hours 30 minutes.


----------



## jar3ds (Jul 24, 2007)

Quickbeam said:


> Someone who has one - does it look like it would be fairly easy to remove the blue LED and replace it with a white LED? If this looks fairly easy, I'll try to pick one up and modify it. It would be like having an Infinity headlamp.
> 
> I can't believe they put something as practically useless as a blue LED in it....
> 
> Doug P.



speak for yourself.... i'm guessing your not a medic :thinking:


----------



## Quickbeam (Jul 24, 2007)

Nope, not a medic. However, I'm looking at it from the point of view of "Joe Everyman", most of whom are not medics, or hunters, either.


----------



## Oculus Sinister (Jul 25, 2007)

Grubbster thanks for the heads up on this one. Picked one up yesterday, works great for reading in bed. I actually may pick up another for the car, changing a tire etc will be a lot easier without fumbling with a light (or getting the wife to shine it where needed). The Blue and red LED are much brighter and helpful than I thought. As has been noted before it is well put together with no burrs or excess plastic at the seams.


----------



## ringzero (Jul 25, 2007)

Quickbeam said:


> Nope, not a medic. However, I'm looking at it from the point of view of "Joe Everyman", most of whom are not medics, or hunters, either.




This headlamp is branded as being part of Ray-O-Vac's "Outdoor Extreme" or "Extreme Outdoors" (something like that) lineup of lights.

It makes marketing sense to include a feature (blue output for blood tracking) that appeals to hunters. There are a LOT of hunters in this country.

At worst, the blue LED is a feature that many of us won't use much. The reasonable price, the red LED, the sliding diffuser, and the single AA capability more than make up for the blue LED.

.


----------



## fishx65 (Jul 25, 2007)

Browning sells this one for $50.00 so I think $20.00 is a pretty good deal!!!!


----------



## Hondo (Jul 27, 2007)

I had to bite on this one, and I am glad I did. Up front, I will say that the red and blue led's just mean it takes me three clicks to turn on, after I have played with them for a couple of minutes. They would make better power save modes using white 5mm's for my use, too bad it is not easy to open. But the main beam is simply awesome, and the diffuser really elliminates the hot spot all together - super for close work. Best part is, the diffuser is not all or nothing. You can bring it down part way to get brighter spill and less hotspot intensity.

I was surprised to find that the closest match I had handy for brightness and beam shape was a 2xAA Mag LED. Believable, since this should run about half the time on one cell.

The 1xAA format seems to be in a dead heat for size with my River Rock 2xAAA. But the RR is much dimmer and bluer than the ROV, but with much more runtime. I now want to mod my RR with a SSC P4 to try to get closer to this light in performance, maybe halfway there on brightness with a white beam and still good runtime. I still like the RR's low-hi function better, but it is replaced by this until I succeed in modding it.

Hondo


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree, they could have just left off the colored LED's and provided the 1w LED with a Hi/Lo switch.

My only complaint (if this really is a complaint) is that the 1w LED drops out of regulation a bit early on NiMh batteries. It blinks out around 1.1 to 1.2v which leaves you with a battery that still has a decent charge left. I may try some L91 Energizer Lithium AA's in it to see how well it performs.


----------



## jayb79 (Jul 27, 2007)

BlackDecker said:


> I agree, they could have just left off the colored LED's and provided the 1w LED with a Hi/Lo switch.
> 
> My only complaint (if this really is a complaint) is that the 1w LED drops out of regulation a bit early on NiMh batteries. It blinks out around 1.1 to 1.2v which leaves you with a battery that still has a decent charge left. I may try some L91 Energizer Lithium AA's in it to see how well it performs.




from post #58


PJD said:


> I did a run-time test with mine last night using an Energizer lithium AA cell. First of all, it didn't seem to get any warmer with the lithium than it did with alkalines...that's a good thing. Turning it on and leaving it on with a fresh lithium, it ran for about 3 hrs and 40 min before it stated to dim suddenly; after just a couple minutes of dimming, it just shut off. I tried turning on the 5mm LED's immediately, and they wouldn't turn on. I let the cell recover for a few minutes and turned the red and blue LEDs on again, and this time they did fire up, albeit considerably dimmer than full power. At that time I concluded my test. IMHO, lithium AA's are the way to go in this thing! They damn near double the run-time of the 1W in mine when compared to alkalines. As usual, YMMV...
> 
> PJD


----------



## Oddjob (Jul 27, 2007)

Haven't seen any in Walmarts up here in Canada (not surprising). Anybody know of an online source?


----------



## Robocop (Jul 28, 2007)

I have to say I am also very impressed with this light as well. For using a standard 1.5 V power supply the output and tint are really incredible for the cost......I am dying to know what the internals look like and I am just as interested in the emitter and optics. I have looked all over this light even with a magnifying glass I can not figure out how to open it.

I am not going to destroy a 20 dollar light just to satisfy my curiousity however whatever the design inside is they have done a very good job with this product..


----------



## Grubbster (Jul 28, 2007)

Robocop said:


> I am not going to destroy a 20 dollar light just to satisfy my curiousity however whatever the design inside is they have done a very good job with this product..


You can rest easy. Quickbeam did it for us! See post #22 in this link. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169468


----------



## Robocop (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up grubbster and that is most likely what my attempt would have looked like anyway. The light really is put together very well and one of the better bang for the buck purchases I have made in some time now.


----------



## Drundel (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey guys so question for y'all with this light.

I want a new light for duck hunting, I'd say it would get used a max of 45 minutes two to three times a week. Would it be best to get this and burn through more batteries or get the Petzl TacTikka XP which should give me more run time but it costs about $40 from Amazon?

Thanks

Let me add that we use the light when mainly putting out decoys and getting setup in the blind, NOT to navigate the boat or ATV, so the diffusion on the Lux. is really appealing, but then when in the blind, the blue (wish it was white) LED would be used so its not over bright. Another point where I am leaning towards teh XP with the low setting on diffusion for digging in my blind bag, etc.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 18, 2007)

I've started to use the blue LED to read. After a bit it SEEMS white and is a lot nicer to the battery.

I just used the white with diffuser to search my dark closet for a shirt for tomorrow. We are giving up a uniform service to save some $ at work. It worked GGGGGREAT for that too!


----------



## Oddjob (Oct 18, 2007)

Drundel said:


> Hey guys so question for y'all with this light.
> 
> I want a new light for duck hunting, I'd say it would get used a max of 45 minutes two to three times a week. Would it be best to get this and burn through more batteries or get the Petzl TacTikka XP which should give me more run time but it costs about $40 from Amazon?
> 
> ...


 
I think this light would be good for you because the white LED with the diffuser is great for your uses and in the blind you can use the red LED to preserve your night vision.


----------

